# IHS iSuppli: 4K TV Will See Small Marginal Share



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

Source: HomeMediaMagazine


----------



## tripplej (Oct 23, 2011)

I think this whole 4K/8K/16K/etc. thing is going to backfire on the folks trying to push it. With no content available and high hardware (TV/receiver/any other device that is needed) prices as well as how to accomodate the bandwidth (throughput for large amounts of 4K data stream) over various cables, etc., it will be diffcult to get the money invested back in the short term (5 to 10 years).. 

It will be interesting to see if this eventually becomes a "feature" much like 3d is today..


----------

